# Printing 5 colors on a 4 color press



## MikeC2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello all!

I am relatively new to the biz - only have been screening 'for profit' for the last couple of months. 

I have done a handful of multiple color jobs on my 4 color press with much success. Unfortunately I came across a client over the weekend that wants a 5 color job - not to mention its on dark tees, but white is included in the 5 colors...

Fortunately the 5th color is on an area which is VERY small and isolated from the majority of the image. 

Question I have is on technique:
I'm thinking of creating an ink dam (1/2" high) with tape to seperate two different colors and essentially using two squeeges on one screen. I think it will be slow and cumbersome, but will get the job done. Has anyone done anything like this before? And if so, can offer tips, alternatives, or advice? Im open to anything - as I can't say no to this customer, and don't have the money to invest in a 6+ color press.

The colors I will be using are white, black, yellow, red, and brown (Brown being the isolated color, and is the color for a chicken wing in case you are wondering what shade of brown I am referring too).

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ezilla (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend doing this. Registration problems are going to be insane. Not to mention the time to get it right, wasted shirts, etc... You're probably better off contracting to someone with a press with more colors. You can still make $$ and satisfy your customer.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

im not an expert but this is what i have to say.
try to work on the "5th" color first, what ever it would be.
my suggestion for the 5th color is the most dominant color or design, which supposed to be your background.

for example, if you will look at this forum's logo, upper left of your screen, you'll see the "say" box filled with red. red is the main backgroud of the design. I would consider that as my 5th color, since it would not be accomodated by my 4 color process. work on that first and print it on all the shirts. after that, continue with the rest of the 4 colors, moving on. 

hope you got what im trying to say. it's up to you if you'll do it.
just my 2 cents! good luck!


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

jundogg said:


> I would consider that as my 5th color, since it would not be accomodated by my 4 color process. work on that first and print it on all the shirts. after that, continue with the rest of the 4 colors, moving on.


How would you do that?


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

I agree w/ Ezilla. You'll be better off contracting this job to someone that has the equipment to handle it. The results will be better and more consistant and your customer will be happier. Just make sure you make a little bit of $$ also.

Good luck,

Ken


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

This is why I suggest a 6-clr press for anyone getting into the business. Not too many jobs are 4 or less colors and when printing on darks your up the creek. Contracting the job out is the best and truly only option for a good and consistent print.


----------



## MikeC2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the response!

I think I may have made this sound more confusing than I feel it is... Fortunately the (5th) color that is in question is isolated far enough from the main image, that I can set it up on the same screen as say the red color. In theory, I can then make my ink dam and use two squeegees.. Registration wont be an issue as it will be registered already for the primary color of that screen. Therefore, print/flash, print new color same screen/flash - move on...

As far as a 6 screen press Fluid - I have to agree! Im kicking myself for not investing in that from the beginning. But live and learn. Fortunately the demand for shirts of 1-2 colors is great enough in my area to keep that machine humming. I also want to jump into process color soon. I think I have my basics down tight enough to start exploring. Im using all aluminum screens with 200 mesh (have 2 - 156 mesh for my whites) - and everything is working great! 

Anyway - thanks again for the replies guys - love this site! Gotta keep challenging myself and making the repeat clientele!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

If there isn't tight registration or no registration you should be able to get away with it. Production wise its not the best, yet we do what we can and it sounds like you figured it out already.

Good Luck and save your pennies so you can upgrade to a 6-clr


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

neato said:


> How would you do that?


do the background color first with 1 color press. then go on with the other 4 colors later.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

jundogg said:


> do the background color first with 1 color press. then go on with the other 4 colors later.


So you'd have to line up every shirt? Phew! Sounds like a lot of work. I'm sure it would work, it'd just be very tedious.


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

Mike,

Sounds like you already have your plans set for what you need to do, but to ease your mind, this process does work and I have used it (this being using 2 colors/squeegees on one screen) It may not be the easiest or most productive way to print multiple colors, but it gets the job done. As long as the colors are far enough apart to prevent ink mixing or other complications then you should be okay... Hopefully the job isn't too big otherwise you'll have your work cut out


----------



## darkgreendesign (Jul 7, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but if the colors are far enough apart you can build a dam with tape on one screen just print the trans with both colors for that screen you will have perfect registration.
or make the seperations with overprinted halftones I have printed simulated 6plus on a four color press.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I say go for it. I've thought of doing the same thing myself. Let me know how it works for you. We just do what we have to do to get the job done. 
Keep thinking of ways.......


----------



## werdizthaword (May 13, 2008)

i say do your 4 colors first then come back your 5th with another screen...my 2cents....big no on the ink damn


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

An almost 3 year old thread. I hope that the TS will update us if he found a solution.

For me, if you've seen line or long table setups, that's how I'll do it. You can see the working principle here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t116281.html. The main key is to affix an angular bar across the platen bar. 

And in case that is not possible, I will fashion some "microregistration" to install under wood frames. I can do that with 5 pcs of small woodscrap with only 1 eyescrew on each similar to those pictured on the above link.http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t116281.html


----------



## darkgreendesign (Jul 7, 2009)

Whats wrong with the tape dam. 
you get 2 perfect registered color on one screen. the colors have to be far enough apart and it saves reclaiming a screen.
can any one tell me why this is wrong.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

nothing wrong with that pic. i have done that before..easiest way to get perfect registration is to print both color seps on same film, and burn right on to 1 screen.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Great !!!! I thought of doing it myself. I'm glad you did it and it worked.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

No problem with the tape dam if it fits the screen. Some people do it not just because they lack 1 station.

But if you oftentimes find yourself printing more colors than you have platen, aside from the angular bar system I posted earlier, you can buy some of those "tuners" from Jamie of Knight MFG - Micros. They sell and ship the metal tuners for $32 per set of 5. Or you can also fashion some using eyescrews and small pieces of wood as shown also in the same link I posted earlier.


----------

